
Show HN: Lightbus – Python/Redis Message Bus for Eventing and RPCs - adamcharnock
https://lightbus.org/
======
adamcharnock
Hi Hacker News. I started developing this over two years ago when I become
dissatisfied with what I felt was a lack of good options for an easy-to-use
Python messaging system. I didn’t think it would take this long (of course!),
but I’ve certainly learnt a lot about messaging and distributed systems. I
tracked my progress in issue number 1 on GitHub, and I feel pretty happy that
I now have 98 of 98 tasks complete! [1]

I’ve been using this in production now for about a year and it has faired very
well. I found a few weird bugs along the way, but it has felt stable for quite
a while now. I’m therefore finally making an official release. I wanted to
call this version 1.0, but I’m going to play it safe and call it 0.9 for a few
months and see if anything crops up in other peoples’ environments.

Before embarking on this I spent a long time talking to other developers to
see if anything similar existed. The most similar I could see was Nameko, but
I didn’t feel like that ticked my boxes. Lahja is another one which I saw pop
up more recently. I’ve also written a short comparison with Celery, as it
something I’m often asked about [2].

I’ve also spent a lot of time writing up the docs. A crude word count
indicates I’ve written 23,400 words of narrative documentation :o

I was also keen to not strictly limit this too Python. I’ve therefore
documented the Redis interactions required for other languages to interface
with Lightbus[3], albeit without the various niceties that Lightbus provides).

Constructive feedback is very welcome!

[1]:
[https://github.com/adamcharnock/lightbus/issues/1](https://github.com/adamcharnock/lightbus/issues/1)

[2]: [https://lightbus.org/explanation/lightbus-vs-
celery/](https://lightbus.org/explanation/lightbus-vs-celery/)

[3]:
[https://lightbus.org/reference/protocols/](https://lightbus.org/reference/protocols/)

